# Konturen erfassen



## CREAGA (2. Dezember 2004)

Grüzi

Ich hab ein recht komplexes Maschinengehäuse aus einem 3D-Programm als dxf in den Illustrator gehohlt. Jetzt hab ich das Gehäuse als Vektorobjekt in einer isometrischen Ansicht.Der Kunde für den ich das Bild machen sollte möchte gerne, dass die Konturen des Gehäuses, also der Umriss oder Silhouette , dicker sind als die restlichen Linien. Solche Bilder musste ich schon ein paar mal machen und benutzte dafür immer das Kontur-zeichnen-werkzeug, ich zog als immer die gesamte Kontur nach.
Meine Frage also : gibt es eine einfachere Methode, z.B. den Umriss eines Objekts in einem zug auswählen?


----------



## Taiwaz (2. Dezember 2004)

In einem Zug könnte sich bei einem komplexen Objekt schwierig gestalten.

Mein Lösungsansatz wäre:

1. Dubliziere die Ebene auf der das Objekt liegt. Es ist wichtig die ganze Ebene zu dublizieren damit das Objekt direkt über dem anderen liegt.

2. Selektiere alle Objekte auf der dublizierten Ebene. Geht einfach indem du die untere sperrst und mit Strg+A alles auswählst.

3. Merge alle Objekte mit Hilfe des Pathfinders zusammen. Das dritte Symbol von links in der  unteren Rheie des Pathfeinderfensters. Diese Funktion verbindet alle Formen zu einer gemeinsamen Form.

4. Entferne die Füllung des Objektes, so das nurnoch die Kontur übrig bleibt. Der Kontur kannst du nun eine beliebige Breite zuweisen.


----------



## CREAGA (2. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Aber Ich bleibe doch bei der alten Methode, ...

Gruss


----------



## Taiwaz (2. Dezember 2004)

Wie du meinst. Die von mir beschriebene Variante könnte dir aber einiges an Zeitaufwand ersparen und ist genauer.


----------

